# Problem with CBS Sportsline.com



## Chelly86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a problem with the appearance of cbssportline.com. It started last night and continues today. When I access the site the look is totally messed up with things out of place, a lot of blue question marks, and content missing. This is the only site I am having trouble with. It doesn't matter if I use Safari or Firefox. The problem is the same. Can anyone help me with this??

I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I go there and it's not even a real website. Are you sure that you are typing in the correct web address?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Same as above ^^

Were you looking for this?

Sports - CBSSports.com Sports News, Fantasy Scores, Sports Video


----------

